# My experience with Clown Triggers (2)



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

(continue from part 1) I had a total of 4 clown triggers to date. One died by sucking into power head because I did not spend enough to buy a mature one. The 2nd did well but I had to trade with fish foods due to relocation. This one was in my sterile tank (no algae scrubber), in Arizona, and that was where the parrot and trigger interaction began. It grew to 6" in 4 years, nice looking handsome bully. The 3rd one I bought was a juvenile, about 3" and grew to 6" in my planted tank after 4 happy years bullying raccoon butterfly, fox face, cinnamon clown and blueface angel but ignore ocellar clowns. In one hot summer day (95F outside temp) during our week-long family outing we found this trigger died when we came back. We rarely need AC during Nothern California summer and unfortunately we did not turn AC on during the trip and that is what I believe the cause of this trigger's demise: heat stress. Triggers are generally very robust, resist to most fish diseases and for a healthy fish's sudden death during unattended hot days may not be so coincidental.
And now comes to my current Cosmo, which grew to 8" in 5 years, larger than his(I assume) previous brothers or sisters, for a good reason: natural diets. I started adding an invertebrate-promoting additive to my tank and whole bunch of bristle worm and other unidentified invertebrates started to grow and both angel and trigger feast on them. Once in while both would feed on the young Caulerpa shoots as well. The same setup also allowed me to keep a Moorish idol for more than two years.
Successful fish keeping can be achieved by many different ways and here is the one I'd like to share with all tropical fish hobbyists.

Next subject: DIY low cost protein skimmer.....


----------



## Rose Colored Glasses (Nov 13, 2014)

Ive kept several species of triggers in the past, my favorite is the undulate, loved their attitude mostly, but many including the clown are very interesting to observe as well. I could never bring myself to fork out the bucks for a decent sized Clown. 

So this article is very interesting to me.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

I had undulate (green) trigger as well. I'll have a post for that as well...


----------



## Rose Colored Glasses (Nov 13, 2014)

Sweeeeet ! *banana dance


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Sep 29, 2012)

Interesting post, thanks for sharing.
Sorry for the loss.
Unfortunately, sometimes it is the hard way we get to learn the proper way to take care of these delicate beings.
Cheers!

-NP


----------

